#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-15
<hiko_hitokiri> !log
<lubotu1> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<hiko_hitokiri> !google
<lubotu1> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<hiko_hitokiri> !maverick
<lubotu1> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<hiko_hitokiri> !qchat
<hiko_hitokiri> !pidgin
<lubotu1> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-16
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-17
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-19
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-20
 * hiko_hitokiri is back (gone 06:40:37)
<erickedeleon> ??????????????
<Gaby> MuriClaros: te pusiste de acuerdo con orizama?
<MuriClaros> Gaby, hola
<MuriClaros> mas o menos
<MuriClaros> me dijo que me estaria esperando en la ugb de usulutan
<MuriClaros> asi que ahi llegare para no andar perdido
<Gaby> oki :D
#ubuntu-sv 2011-11-14
<locopro> hola, buenas noches
<madgab> buenas!
<key> hola!
<locopro> hola
<madgab> Hola
<key> bueno que hay para ahora,
<madgab> :p
<key> pues armar la agenda de la próxima reunión
<key> y la encuesta a pasar
<madgab> oki
<key> alguna idea más?
<locopro> vieron el video de mi idea?
<madgab> sip!!
<madgab> aunque yo pensaba que era como un video promocional o anunciativo pa las reuniiones d ela comu, jeje
<locopro> solo es de hacerlo un poc mas detallado y de menos tiempo
<locopro> jij
<key> pues esta bien el vídeo, pero yo lo tomo ese como para distribuirlo en idea de aprendizaje
<madgab> tons.. hablariamos sobre que se hará en la reu, como convocar, y el conference pack
<key> ya como video promocional para reuniones de la comunidad, es de hacer uno de más o menos lo que se hace en una reunión
<locopro> en la proxima reunion, en si cual seria el punto mas relavante apra que puedan asistir los de la comunidad?
<madgab> :D
<madgab> para mi, el invitarles a asumir la responsabilidad de ser capacitados para luego que ellos difundan lo aprendido
<locopro> eso si
<locopro> pero para eso tambein se tiene que definir quienes capacitaran
<key> los grupos
<madgab> yo esperaria que quienes lelguen a la reu sea gente nueva o principiantes mayormente... y quienes capacitaran, seguro andar´an en la lista de correo... q es gente q tiene ya más tiempito en la comu
<key> asi es, pero de igual manera tenemos q saber con quienes contamo
<key> s
<madgab> sip
<key> pero bueno para esta próxima reunión en si a quienes será el grupo expectador
<key> será para seguir organizando, o conseguir el equipo capacitador
<madgab> esa fue pregunta?
<locopro> en esta reunion seria de hacerla enfocada para los nuevos y hacer demos, pero necesitariamos equipo y lugar, asi mismo intentar que lleguen mas de comunida y asi empezar a armar todo
<madgab> ajá, y ya hay local? ( /me lo olvidó )
<locopro> ok
<locopro> :)
<locopro> seria entonces de ver qeu ondas con el equipo
<locopro> y ver quienes se apuntarian de los que tienen mas tiemo
<locopro> tiempo
<locopro> en la comunidad
<key> madgab tu que tienes más tiempito, con quienes crees q contamos?
<madgab> entonces la reu se dividiria en : demo de ubuntu 11.10 + conversar sobre los planes que se tiene como comunidad
<locopro> digo yo.. pero nose que opinan ustedes?
<key> ps si algo asi
<key> pero me aflije eso de la poca asistencia
<madgab> uhm... es que dependerá del tiempo, pero tal vez darkness51  , erick huezo... uhm.. no recuerdo quien mas jeje
<madgab> key: uy si :S... tampocoentiendo por q nollegó toda la gente
<madgab> que dijo q iria
<key> correcto
<key> bueno o/
<key> a que se realice la encuesta en esta semana
<key> y saber el xq no asisitió la gente
<madgab> si :D
<locopro> eso si, xq segun dijo kervin de 16 que eran seguros que llegarian solo 5 llegamos
<madgab> tons quee la encuesta por q no asistieron y consultar si iran a la del17 xD
<key> bueno armemola
<key> 1. en la encuesta anterior, asistirías a la reunión <-- como armarla xD
<madgab> xD no entendi jajaja
<locopro> jajaja
<key> jajaja
<locopro> ni yo
<key> o sea como poner
<key> de que si habia contestado que si iria a la reu pasada
<locopro> crear las preguntas?
<key> pues diría
<madgab> En la pregunta: ¿tenias planeado asistir a la reunión anterior? - si - no ... si es si, por que no asististe ?
<madgab> jaja... esa anterior la siento asi como que bien controladora xD!
<key> jajajaja
<key> donde estabas !!! jajaja
<madgab> jajaja seee ,
<locopro> cabal
<locopro> fiscalizadora
<locopro> jejeje
<madgab> :S jajajajajjaja
<madgab> ay si... como pidiendo explicación suena
<key> razón por la cual no pudiste asistir
<key> lo mismo pero mas suaveee
<locopro> jajaj me parece
<madgab> +1
<madgab> y que igual sea un campo no obligatorio
<key> sip, xq si no cerrarán la encuesta por eso
<madgab> ajam
<madgab> ¿tenias planeado asistir a la reunión anterior? - si - no ... si es si razón por la cual no pudiste asistir
<key> ujum
<key> bueno la otra ya obvia, asistencia a la prox
<key> Estarías dispuesto a asistir a la próxima reunión (17 de dic)
<madgab> +1
<key> ya temas que proponer no
<key> xq ya hay demasiados temas +
<madgab> exactou
<key> bueno talves el que si desea formar parte del grupo de capacitadores y si dice q si pues el tema q puede dar
<madgab> de acuerdo!
<key> puntos claves?
<locopro> deveriamos de poner los temas de capacitacion que pidieron en la escuesta anterior
<madgab> con respecto a la capa o a la reu?
<locopro> y asi preguntar quienes pueden dar algun tipo de capacitacion es esos temas
<madgab> buena idea locopro como temas propuestos por si alguien se anima a dar ese tema
<key> ponerlos asi como que sugerencias?
<madgab> si
<locopro> y una que creo que no debe de faltar es una capacitacion a nivel basico en cuanto a aspectos de escritorio menus
<locopro> como por ejemplo donde encuentro libre office y como hago para guardar los doc y poder leerlos en win
<madgab> sip, será de ver los temas q pidieron en la encuesta
<locopro> eso si, pero como enfocado a los nuevos usuarios
<madgab> si
<locopro> asi tambien como la entrega de minis tutoriales a los nuevos en cuanto a lo mas basico
<key> sin olvidar la motivación principal, entregar diplomas
<locopro> eso si
<locopro> uyo quiero uno jijiji
<key> jajaja
<madgab> cuales :o
<key> que en cada participacion sería bueno dar un diploma de participacion
<madgab> :o yap.. , si sería buena motivación :)
<locopro> y para eso qeu ondas
<key> ps creo jeje
<locopro> como hacen piden algun patrocinio o por cuenta propia?
<key> ps creo q es de los mejores premios cuando asistes a un seinario
<key> bueno creo q algo importante también para preguntar es la opinión de ellos para atraer a más gente al activismo de la comunidad
<madgab> :o siii
<locopro> eso si
<locopro> yo como siempre que me encuetro a algun chero qeu usa win
<locopro> le hablo de ubuntu
<locopro> jeje
<locopro> por el momento llevo 3 que lo estan usando
<madgab> :D
<key> yeahhh!
<locopro> y espero qeu dos mas lo usen
<locopro> jeje
<locopro> pero bueno
<key> fuese bueno
<madgab> jeje
<locopro> 3- Apoyarias en dar capacitaciones a los demas?
<locopro> 4-En que temas puedes apoyar?
<madgab> me parece
<madgab> este,... yo ya me voy retirando :) porque aun me faltan un par de cositas por hacer
<locopro> ok
<key> ok,
<locopro> nso vemos el otro mes
<locopro> jejej
<key> bueno entonces mando los datos q tengo de la encuesta
<key> y la rellenamos
<locopro> y nos leemos la proxima
<key> este y nos seguimos poniendo de acuerdo por correo
<key> les parece?
<locopro> quien haria la encuesta ahora, siempre kervin?
<key> pues no se
<locopro> igual seria de ver eso con el si esta dispuesto, xq ya tiene la cuenta para crear otra mas rapido
<key> diria o la acemos desde google?
<locopro> tambien
<locopro> aunk nuk he creado ahi
<key> yo en ningun lado xD
<madgab> yo voto por google, aunque no tengo eltiempo pa ayudar eneso :(
<madgab> pero pa quien se ofrezca, en el q lo pueda hacer :)
<key> bueno es de travesearlo
<madgab> nos vemos! buenas nochessss
<key> ciao
<locopro> voy a ver com se hace y te aviso
<key> ok
<locopro> si me hecho esa encuesta
<locopro> jeje
<key> entonces seguimos pendientes x correo
<locopro> ok
<locopro> me parece
<key> y es de complementar si se te ocurren más preguntas pues las intercambiamos
<locopro> ok
<key> bueno ps tambien me retiro
<key> pasa linda noche
<locopro> ok
<locopro> igualmente
<locopro> nso leemos al rato
<key> ok gracias
<key> bye
#ubuntu-sv 2011-11-16
<sancas> os[Linux 3.0.0-12-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 3.00GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 84.6% free] disk[Total: 464.2GB, 29.2% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5750 Series]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel1: USB-Audio - USB2.0_Camera2: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic]
#ubuntu-sv 2015-11-12
<conejitodepascua> hola
